

Thoughts On Google+: Great Features, Lack Of Publicly Shared Vision - markkofman
http://blog.300.mg/thoughts-about-google

======
re_chief
The "unlimited Twitter" thought resonates with me, because that's basically
how I use G+ -- short-form blogging with hash tags. I generally hop over to G+
whenever I want to talk about something that's a little more complex than the
sort of thing I'd post as a Facebook status or a Twitter post.

